
Show HN: ChromeScraper – Extract Any Data from Any Website - notgood
http://chromescraper.com/
======
Nadya
This is pretty nifty. Unfortunately my use cases for any scraping I do require
being performed several times per day at specific intervals or once daily at
the same time of day. Without scheduling, this is of limited use to me.

ps. A typo was the first thing I saw:

 _> Extract any data from the any webpage with absolute ease_

~~~
notgood
I actually plan to add that feature, also the option to hit an URL with the
data (could be localhost or a public one)

------
notgood
Hi HN; I'm the creator of this extension that makes it easy to extract URLS
(a[href]) and other data from webpages in a tabular way (in a google sheets
table). Feedback welcome.

